# Digital Scales



## cdbrown (30/9/11)

Just wondering if anyone has one of these scales for grain measurements
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Electronic-Comp...=item3a6ae1a979

I currently have one of those 5kg/1g cheap plastic kitchen ones that go for around $10. I'm not entirely confident of the accuracy at low weights (salts and hops) so have got a small 1000g/0.01g one now. When measuring grain the bucket is larger than the weigh plate and the measured weight can vary as I level the grain in the bucket. 5kg is a pain considering the paint bucket weighs about 1kg and I'm normally weighing out 10+kg grain. So figure something with a larger plate and increase in weight would be a better option.

So does anyone have these (or recommend something similar) and think they are good and accurate? Would like to get one that was 15kg/1g but seem to jump from 5kg to 35kg.

Cheers
-cdbrown


----------



## ianh (30/9/11)

There are both 10kg and 20kg scales on Ebay for reasonable prices that weigh to 1g. Just search Ebay for digital scales 10kg or 20 kg.

cheers

Ian


----------



## billygoat (30/9/11)

Hello CDbrown,
Hogshead and myself have smiliar scales bought through ebay about 6 months ago costing $41.90 delivered. The seller was ozplaza.living, not sure if they still sell them.
I have found them to be very good. The build quality isn't 100% but for the price they are great.
They have a rechargeable battery as well as mains power.
Cheers


----------



## komodo (4/10/11)

I've the same ones (pretty much)
I've also punched in an average $ for my grains so I can work out "roughly" how much my brews cost.
as said not perfect, build quality isnt brilliant and I wouldnt want to be looking for 100% accuracy but for grain bills they are perfect.
I have some cheapy 400gram (0.01 gram increments) scales for my hops. I dont do other water additions (yet...) but they seem to work well too. 

Best bit is SWMBO isnt bitching at me about stealing her scales any more


----------



## Fourstar (4/10/11)

Komodo said:


> I've the same ones (pretty much)



yep, works well, hit efficiencies as expected with them. cant go wrong really


----------



## kieran (5/10/11)

billygoat said:


> Hello CDbrown,
> Hogshead and myself have smiliar scales bought through ebay about 6 months ago costing $41.90 delivered. The seller was ozplaza.living, not sure if they still sell them.
> I have found them to be very good. The build quality isn't 100% but for the price they are great.
> They have a rechargeable battery as well as mains power.
> Cheers



http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Electronic-Comp...#ht_3689wt_1139

$39 now, if these are the same ones from the same retailer


----------



## cdbrown (5/10/11)

Ahh sweet - those guys didn't have any before. Thanks kieran you've just helped me save some cash!


----------

